# Original The Character, Donut Steel



## Gahars (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll have you know OCs are very serious business.



So, GBAtemp, what's your Sonic OC?


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2014)

Doomfang Silver Dark Lightning.








He has vampire teeth because he's a vampire but his left hand is a werewolf hand because he got bitten by a werewolf on that hand and now it's a werewolf hand and it threatens to take over him but he is too strong for it. 
His claws are made of adamantium but a kind of adamantium that can't be moved by magnets so he's immune to magnets. 
That is a tribal tattoo on his arm because tribal tattoos are cool and also it's a curse mark in an ancient language.
He is holding a gun katana the gun is a Uzi and also shoots smaller katanas because katanas can cut everything. It has a dagger at the bottom also. 
He is faster than Sonic and every other hedgehog. 
He has a dark and mysterious past and I can't tell you more about it because it's secret and mysterious but it's really dark and it haunts him. 

very original 
much wow 
so mine 
donut steal


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2014)

My OC is like all of yours but also a former ninja, pirate, hacker, rock star and race driver.


----------



## CompassNorth (Feb 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> My OC is like all of yours but also a former ninja, pirate, hacker, rock star and race driver.


Mine too, but he has way more sex than all of y'alls.
He kills everyone that gets close to him because he can't stand losing a close friend by someone else's hand.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 3, 2014)

My OC is so OC, he's not even a hedgehog. He's an edgehog.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2014)

coldsteel is so edgy I think I just got cut by reading it.


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 4, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> coldsteel is so edgy I think I just got cut by reading it.


 

fuck you kevin


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 4, 2014)

pssh....nothin personnel....kid....


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> fuck you kevin



That is at odds with coldsteel's apparent persona... those that complain loudest I guess.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2014)

I just noticed the author was called blood_skull_boi_84.... going by previous things I have hacked I have to conclude the user was born in 1984 which means there is a possibility they are 30 at this point.

It all makes sense now.


----------

